# Too Young For Neuter?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My hubby is really concerned about how aggressively our blue bully is getting with our smaller pup. He wants to get him neutered on Friday but I told him I'm not sure if he's old enough. He's 12 weeks. Can somebody please list me the pros and cons? Thank you. I googled it but I don't always trust google. I trust real people with their experiences and first hand knowledge.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

(By being aggressive I meant mounting her & thrusting but I didn't know if I was allowed to post that)


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Getting him neutered is not going to stop the mounting and thrusting. It doesn't change behavior.

What do you do when he starts mounting her? Is he doing it in play? When does he do it?

Also, please use the search function of this forum. There have been a lot of debates over what is the appropriate time to spay/neuter. Recent studies have suggested that it is better to wait to neuter males until they are fully mature to promote the proper closing of growth plates, but a lot more research has to be done. It is still up in the air in the scientific communities. Thousands of dogs have been spayed/neutered early and have not suffered ill effects.

IMO, you should be basing your decision on whether you believe you can successfully contain and prevent him from getting out to create more unnecessary puppies in the world.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

do not neuter males...it does more harm than good.
it's an outdated concept thats along the lines of using leaches
for medicinal purposes. it's a money marketing scam to keep
you coming back with more health issues down the road.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm concerned about too much testosterone or aggression if I don't get him neutered?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I'm concerned about too much testosterone or aggression if I don't get him neutered?


YES! To young to neuter...... and YES testosterone is a powerful thing in male dogs. I have had intact males over the years and neutered ones at 6 months of age. I had to worry less about dog fights with the fixed males. Intact males typically can act more aggressive than a neutered male. Men usually have issues with getting a male neutered because they compare a dogs part to themselves LOL!............Anyways, he is only a baby at 12 weeks and I wouldn't do it now because he needs those hormones to grow and develop. Early spay and neuter stunts growth and causes the growth platelets to not fully close creating a taller dog and possible joint issues down the road. I won't neuter a male ever again until he is at least a year old. However, they will get neutered! Your puppy is just being a puppy right now and neutering him isn't the be all end all of the problems you are having. Training and intervening when he is acting that way is the answer not neutering. Have your husband read these articles and you 

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

Dog Owner's Guide: Spay/Neuter Surgery


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so this is just my opinion, I would wait til he is at least 4 to 6 mo. I had Penny and Orion spayed/neutered at 4 1/2 mo and I DON"T regret it, now Phoenix my red boy has to be neutered at 6 years due to a swollen prostate. 

If he is mounting your girl, he trying to dominate her, you being ALPHA in the house is what is important, it is your job as his "mom" to tell him that it is not ok to do that, Phoenix has only ever mounted a dog 3 times, twice when he got hooked which were Penny & Orion's litter and once with a female and I put him in his place, he was not allowed, he has never done it sense.  Good luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You should wait till the dog is matured to neuter but you want to fix him because he is too aggressive. This is a dog aggressive breed you cannot change that, they will probably not be able to live together as adults so prepare for that now. Either keep them apart or place the puppy. This breed does not do well with other dogs especially since you have two males that is a no no in this breed.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i say neuter him, i'd wait til like 6 months. JMO. at the vet clinics we neughter a lot of males at 12 weeks. i recommend a full blood panel. it does change a lot of behavior, idc what anyone says. it does change a males behavior.
but having these breeds they're are wanting to be the dominant ones, so this is to be expected with have 2 of these dogs. just neutering isnt going to stop it. especially if its become a regular thing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It will help with marking behavior and sex drive but not with the aggression with the other dog, Neutering is not the fix here, managing 2 males is going to be the issue. 
The pup could just be playing, they do play rough but at some point you will have to keep them apart. Most APBT's, bullies will not tolerate each other as they mature that is true in about 95% of males.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It will help with marking behavior and sex drive but not with the aggression with the other dog, Neutering is not the fix here, managing 2 males is going to be the issue.
> The pup could just be playing, they do play rough but at some point you will have to keep them apart. Most APBT's, bullies will not tolerate each other as they mature that is true in about 95% of males.


:goodpost: pretty much time to get them used to crating and rotating


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am all for neutering. I waited until Gargamel was 2, and wish I had done it sooo much sooner. No more humping, no more marking and no more looking for Dogs to watch or play or fight with on walks. He sees them and listens as we walk by, where before he could not leave until he physically saw them. This is just in the 3 1/2 weeks he has been neutered. He used to take forever to get his attention away from other dogs, now he looks, but will walk away with me without a problem. He is a great dog and listens OK, but after the neuter I only tell him one time to come and he is coming! or I yell for him in the back yard with his unbreakoball and I could not get his attention, now he looks up as soon as I call him (and goes back to the ball lol but pre-neuter that didnt happen, he heard NOTHING else) that what scared me because of his determination. I know its early, and I know he will only get better. He seems less anxious and less one track mind. If I had known I would have done it from the beginning. Has not changed his personality for the worse at all. Just good things, and I was so worried since he is so great. Also, not to be gross, but his discharge type stuff he had ALL THE TIME on his penis is now gone. I have him on my furniture now becasue he isn;t leaving nasty stain white spots behind anymore!!

In regards to your pup, I just think thats how they play, Mel nips at every others dogs paws when he plays. He "girlfirned" is also a Pit and thats how they ahve ALWAYS played, chase, nip front paws, chanse again. If your dog is dog aggressive, neutering him will not change that, but it will certainly help and not get you thinking "what if"...

Also, other neutered dogs could ahve issue with intact males. I say neuter so that your giving him the best possible life. Your small dog might not like him cause he IS intact and it might cause problems on that scenerio too.


----------

